# Rumor- fire code- local



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Combination detectors in residences. (Local) "Emergency"

http://www.mass.gov/Eeops/docs/dfs/osfm/cmr/cmr_secured/527032.pdf

K' so the word is, the Top (State) Fire guy is retiring-and going to work for Kidde. The 2nd top guy is too,(not sure about his new job).

I must say- They Both have done a GREAT job here!!!!! we are safer because of their work.

Good thing, these positions are hired,not appointed,so they are quality folks,no doubt. Just wondering why, Combo smokes now. perhaps a new demand from the only known manufacturer at this time?

A year ago it was all PHOTO-mandatory- Ions Ok in addition.
Something smells.:whistling2: I guess houses built before 1976 don't burn too good.

MMMM,


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm not sure I see your point; perhaps it is because I lack any knowledge of all those other codes that were cited.

There are two separate methods used by smoke detectors to detect a fire. The two methods both have their own strengths and weaknesses. Coupling both technologies together sounds like an effort to give you the earliest warning possible, regardless of the type of fire.

Please note that we are NOT talking about combination CO/smoke detectors here! CO detectors are an entirely different animal.

I also note a proscription against placing the 'ionization' type detectors near bathrooms and kitchens. Had you applied that rule to my modest residence, you would not be allowed to use the ionization type detectors at all. While this would have kept me from using the cheapest possible detectors, it also would prevent the false alarms that those detectors are prone to having when they are near kitchens and bathrooms.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Put one of each in and call it done. That code says it doesn't have to be a combo detector.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*Combo- detector*

The code states that as of April 5 2010- all new dwellings shall have a combination smoke detector utilizing both Ionization and photo electric technology. Except with in 20' feet of a kitchen or bathroom with a tub or shower.That MUST be a photo.

meen while: most interconnect devices you are limited to 15-20 tops- maybe less-
so- 4 bedrooms- 12 dev.- 3 floors-9 more,common area- 2 bay garage,attached,-2 more (ht/CO combo) if you can find them, so actually 4 more. 
plus the CO must be voice and shut down the fossil burning equipment. that takes power so the total count of devices may come down more.
I count 25 devices. for my modest 2500 sq' home.

Now you kick in the CO detector requirement.
Damn, you could have 3 (three) detectors on the ceiling,on every level and inside every bedroom.

http://www.mass.gov/Eeops/docs/dfs/osfm/cmr/cmr_secured/527031.pdf

There are other mfgs. that have the 4 way- Ph-Ion-heat and CO.
most Cos now are only good for 5-7 yrs. But these are low volt only. now your talking a system.

Where does it stop? Now ya gotta wire the house for electricity.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

leland said:


> The code states that as of April 5 2010- all new dwellings shall have a combination smoke detector utilizing both Ionization and photo electric technology. Except with in 20' feet of a kitchen or bathroom with a tub or shower.That MUST be a photo.
> 
> meen while: most interconnect devices you are limited to 15-20 tops
> 
> ...


32:02 (1) states 
"employs both ionization and photoelectric technology in either a single unit *or by means of two separate units* to determine an alarm condition"

Kidde makes a wireless interconnect series for an infinite amount of detectors, they do cost some money


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok, So you're referring to the ever-increasing amount of clutter on the ceilings. I can see you're point there.

I will agree that selecting detector types and placement is a design matter, and as such probably is not a proper place for imposing rules.

Interconnection of devices is limited -at least in the cheap units I've installed - by the capacity of the circuit. They're appliances, after all, and you're not supposed to exceed the ampacity of the circuit. 

CO detectors, IMO, are an entirely different beast. There is no technical reason that they have to be, or even should be, on the ceiling.

I do find it interesting -did I hear you right?- that you are supposed to instal them so that they shut off the gas. That's a new idea to me, and I don't think I've owned any that were set up for interconnecting with anything.


----------

